# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Блок питания

## Henrih

Купил комп, текущая комплектация такая:
Проц AMD PhenomII X6
Видюха GeForce GTX460
3 жестких
6Gb DDR3

При этом стоит блок питания 650w thermaltake tr2 rx 
Скажите пожалуйста, нужен ли более мощный блок для этой комплектации и на что может влиять недостаточная мощность? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ДядяВася

Можно посчитать *здесь*, можно найти такие же расчеты у других производителей компьютеров и комплектующих к ним. Могу подсказать даже, что самый мощный блок питания вам будет предлагаться в расчете на сайте ASUS(а), так что, если хотите по максимуму(хотя не уверен, что расчет оправдывает те цифры, что выдаст, на мой взгляд у асуса мощность БП получается сильно завышенной), можете посчитать мощность на asus.com.

----------


## ramzess5

*Henrih*, этого БП вполне хватит. он же не китайский ноунейм. если питания бы не хватало, то комп мог бы выключаться.

----------

